
Nationwide internet outage affects CenturyLink customers - elihu
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/28/nationwide-internet-outage-affects-centurylink-customers.html
======
elihu
The Portland area got an emergency phone alert that 911 service was down in
some areas. (Supposedly, the outage only affected areas around Vancouver,
Washington.)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/aa85iv/911_lines_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/aa85iv/911_lines_are_down/)

